# Mixed or just small?



## ZoSo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new here  Back in mid-January I rescued an 8 week old puppy, runt of the litter. I was told he was an APBT, but I'm not so sure. Whenever we go for walks, Pitbull owners always comment, "Your Pit is so cute!" etc etc and seem to know right away. Everyone I've ever encountered tells me they think he's full-blooded, just small because he was the runt. But other average dog owners, they think he's Pitbull/Boxer mix. Someone even said Boxer/Lab. They said his head is too small to be a Pit. The only time it doesn't look small is when he's panting and you can see that huge smile... his jaws and skull feel very thick and solid. I've seen a lot of threads on here about small headed dogs and was wondering if it could possibly be the case with my puppy... Either way I don't care, we're not showing, I still love him all the same  Just curious. I know there's no way to absolutely know for sure without papers and all that, I was just wanting some opinions from actual APBT owners. Right now he's about 4 1/2 months old... he's got a very smooth, super short coat. His name is Atticus, here is the link to pictures (I couldn't fit them all on here): 0112121048 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Cute pup! You said it thought, without papers who knows. Personally I'd say mutt in your case, no potential bad blood from stupid people.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

His head size has nothing to do with being a pit. People commonly think that these dogs are large headed and heavy or big dog which they are not. Some dogs have more prominent heads then others, but having a large head is not a requirement to be an APBT  Since the puppy is a rescue you will never know what it is mixed with as far as breeds ( which you know already ). The average person also can barely identify 5 breeds of dog so I would not pay to much if any attention to what people tell you they "think" your dog is mixed with. Most people base their first guess on colors commonly found in breeds known to them. 

Looks like a little pit puppy to me, you will see more features as he matures.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

^^^very true....I had people thinking my boxer was a pit bull, and most people can't even guess what my short dog is; he's a mix between french bulldog and american eskimo (and I know this for a fact). They almost always guess "some kind of pit bull?"


I've been telling people my newest rescue is a "parking lot special".


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

He's a cutie for sure but like everyone said, you will never really know. People really don't know breeds. My Mastiff/Lab mix swears he's not Mastiff because he is black. They think he is a Rottie/Shepherd mix. I know differently because his dad was a pure bred Mastiff and mom was a pure bred Lab. Our former friends were irresponsible owners allowing them to breed. But I love his big black ballooga self.


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

Everyone else has said it best and i agree. I think she will be a perfect size so it doesn't matter =)


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

retrospectively hilarious though... USUALLY, the smaller dogs are some of the oldest blood


----------



## rzee003 (Feb 19, 2011)

without papers i think we cant tell for sure ..  i'm no expert.. but personally i thnk he is a pit ..i had a pit when he was just a puppy , his head size was same as yours ..but it was not really a problem ..


----------

